# Summer Sausage and Breakfast links



## jno51 (May 16, 2012)

Jalapeno and cheese Summer Saugage before








and after not real good pictures







breakfast links before


----------



## jno51 (May 16, 2012)

And the start of the smoke. After will soon follow.


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 16, 2012)

Did you use a pre mix season pack for the jal Cheddar ss?


----------



## pineywoods (May 16, 2012)

It looks good. Venison??


----------



## smokinhusker (May 16, 2012)

Looking good! I'm doing some venison pepperoni sticks with mozzarella tomorrow.


----------



## jno51 (May 17, 2012)

Yes I used LEMs pre packed seasonings. The summer sausage is great. I have not been real happy with the maple breakfast pack the last two time I used it. I just did not get te maple flavor I was looking for. I did have two for breakfast this mornning and they were Better after resting over night. I will leave them in the fridge the remainder of the day today and pack tonight for the freezer. We will see ?


----------



## jno51 (May 17, 2012)

Talk to me about pepperoni stix.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 17, 2012)

jno51 said:


> Talk to me about pepperoni stix.


I'm using Hi Country's Pepperoni Snack Stick seasoning this time and adding cubed mozzarella to the meat mixture. I've made them several times and from trial and error and add about a Tbsp more than what it calls for. I've also made this one a couple times and it's good too

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110294/spicy-pepperoni


----------



## jno51 (May 17, 2012)

I appretiate the info.


----------



## jrod62 (May 17, 2012)

Looks great .
i need to make some more SS and pepperoni sticks


----------

